# [Regular Season Game 50] Houston Rockets at Memphis Grizzlies



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*at*

*(30-19)/(12-35)*


When/Where:
*Wednesday, February 4, 8:00 PM ET*






















































*Alston / McGrady / Battier / Scola / Yao*














































*Conley / Mayo / Gay / Arthur / Gasol*


_*Preview*_


> While the Memphis Grizzlies finally ended a 12-game losing streak in their most recent game, their next opponent is hoping another kind of run is just getting under way.
> 
> The Houston Rockets are finally getting healthy, and though another streak like their 22-game run they were starting a year ago seems unlikely, they'll hope to capture a third straight win as they continue a soft part of their schedule Wednesday in Memphis.
> 
> ...



_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Rockets always have trouble with young and fast team.
Yao usually struggles aginst Marc Gasol because he is so physical,and Yao needs to avoid foul trouble.
IF T-mac sit in the 4th,we will win.:gopray:


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

T-mac's dunk victim tonight will be Marc Gasol


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Note to Rockets defense - it's ok to show up in the 2nd half


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Why do we always suck against Memphis...


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

WTF? Did Yao just go take a ****


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Lolz.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Why do we always suck...


fixed


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

^ Foreal. This season sucks.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

^The seasons not over yet.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Legend-Like said:


> ^The seasons not over yet.


Far from it, but the season does suck. We've lost at least 12 games we had no business losing.

What funny is we still have a far better record at this point than in seasons past but it's hard to take solace in that when we know we should have 40wins already.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

Games like these always makes me wonder if this team is capable of getting pass the first round even with good players added to the team.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Yes we can't win, if our defense sucked.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

I missed it. From the box score it looks like our bench shot us out of the game. 4-24.

And why were we so bad defensively?


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

This team is cursed against Memphis. We don't win against them no more.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Not only did the Rockets look awful on defense, but they took a step back on offense.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> Far from it, but the season does suck. We've lost at least 12 games we had no business losing.
> 
> What funny is we still have a far better record at this point than in seasons past but it's hard to take solace in that when we know we should have 40wins already.


I take this back. Our record is identical to what it was after 50 games last season(30-20). I don't feel nearly as good about this team as last year's team. At the same time if we make the playoffs with everyone active I still think we should go as far as the West Finals. 

We are beating the over .500 teams. We won't be seeing the Pacers, 76ers, or Grizzlies in the playoffs.


----------

